# So proud of Riley!



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd be proud too! That's not an easy skill to build, but it's invaluable.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I'd be proud too! That's not an easy skill to build, but it's invaluable.


That's the thing - we've never worked on it. (Should, but haven't.) That's just Riley... just his nature, I guess. Sometimes I think he really IS an "old soul", the way he just takes things in stride.

That little thing kept trying to come at him and had his head down, like he wanted to nip at Riley's feet. I fully expected him to freak out a little bit, but he just stood there looking at the other dog like "Yeah, whatever." He was clearly unimpressed. LOL


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a good boy!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a good boy! My Gunner would have ate that little dog.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

WTG Riley!!! What a good boy!! He might be an "old soul" but his momma trained him well. And I think he knew he didn't have to worry about little Cujo because you were going to handle it!

Those moments are so cool!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Debles said:


> What a good boy! My Gunner would have ate that little dog.


LOL. My Gunner probably would have eaten him, too.






Merlins mom said:


> WTG Riley!!! What a good boy!! He might be an "old soul" but his momma trained him well. And I think he knew he didn't have to worry about little Cujo because you were going to handle it!


Ha - I wish I could take credit for the training, but I really don't think I had much to do with it. I really got lucky with him - he's just a good boy. Very intuitive. 
And yeah, I think he did know that I was going to handle it and he didn't have to worry. I've noticed that about him - anytime we encounter something new, or something he's unsure about, he immediately looks up at me. I don't know if he's looking for direction, trying to guage _my_ reaction, just wanting me to tell him that it's okay, or all of the above... but I love it!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> LOL. My Gunner probably would have eaten him, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As you should. He sounds so very sweet!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

way to go Riley!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> As you should. He sounds so very sweet!


He really is a big ol' sweetie. Until you touch his feet - then he turns into spazzo killer dog. lol


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, way to go, Riley! Can't wait to give him hugs at the meet-up!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Aw, way to go, Riley! Can't wait to give him hugs at the meet-up!


I'll warn you now -- watch out for his kiss attacks! :
He's a little bit shy at first with new people, but once he warms up to you, he'll be hell-bent on licking your entire face.
Hm... think we better work on our manners a bit before the meet-up. lol.


----------

